# Matrix inside-the-car rack (as promised)



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello folks. So I've been talking about my home built inside-the-car rack for my Toyota Matrix and have been promising pics on multiple threads. This rack was built for a road trip (me and my ex-girlfriend) from Montreal to Moab with mountain biking mostly in Colorado. We went in the areas of Fort Collins, Winter Park, Steamboat Springs, Fruita, Moab and Montrose. We have been camping the whole trip so we've been able to pack all the camping gear as well a an electric cooler, repair stand and truing stand. Ok enough of the background here are the pics :

With the back unfolded :









With the back folded :









Close-up of the mounts and 20m adapter:









The 3 mounts :









Other inserts for 20mm adater :









Mount and position adjusting slider :









As you can imagine it fits 3 bikes & 3 riders and there's still place left for dry clothes and tools. I hope this inspires you!


----------



## zelig (Nov 23, 2007)

That's darn clever! But (you know someone was gonna ask) how 'bout some pics with bikes loaded?


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

zelig said:


> That's darn clever! But (you know someone was gonna ask) how 'bout some pics with bikes loaded?


Yes indeed I wanted to load them but I was going to a concert and didn't have time. Since the camera isn't mine I'll try to give it a second shot with the bikes loaded!:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

That's pretty neat. What are the eye bolts in the top of the wood for? Also am very interested in a bit more detail about your trip, since I am dreaming of a similar vacation leaving from central Ontario. Also would be camping along the way. Details like how long were you on the road, and how much did the trip cost? What you would do different if you were redoing the trip? What were the good things,the bad things, the hassles etc. Would appreciate any insights. Just PM me if you prefer. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> That's pretty neat. What are the eye bolts in the top of the wood for? Also am very interested in a bit more detail about your trip, since I am dreaming of a similar vacation leaving from central Ontario. Also would be camping along the way. Details like how long were you on the road, and how much did the trip cost? What you would do different if you were redoing the trip? What were the good things,the bad things, the hassles etc. Would appreciate any insights. Just PM me if you prefer. Thanks :thumbsup:


The eye bolts are to fit 20mm front axles. The tape on the eye bolts is to help fitting since I wasn't able to find metric eye bolts. The only problem with this system is that it requires to revert the fork so that the brake caliper doesn't collide with the base of the rack. This can be annoying in the long run even though after getting used to it it doesn't really take more time. I'll PM you with more info on the trip!


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

Good work. My brother and I did basically the same thing in his Vibe, but for only 2 bikes. The Matrix/Vibe is a really versatile little car.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

zedfoto said:


> Good work. My brother and I did basically the same thing in his Vibe, but for only 2 bikes. The Matrix/Vibe is a really versatile little car.


That carpet is a neat idea. I'll probalby steal this idea from you!!!  The car got so dirty during the trip it was incredible (and that was in a very dry climate with no mud at all).


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

Go ahead and steal the idea 
It's just a 4x8 rubber backed utility carpet, cut to fit. We can flip the carpet to the rubber side for easy cleaning, or flip it back to the carpet side so regular cargo doesn't slide around.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

zedfoto said:


> Go ahead and steal the idea
> It's just a 4x8 rubber backed utility carpet, cut to fit. We can flip the carpet to the rubber side for easy cleaning, or flip it back to the carpet side so regular cargo doesn't slide around.


Is it held by anything or simply placed there?


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

PissedOffCil said:


> Is it held by anything or simply placed there?


If it didn't have the rubber back, it would probably have to be secured with velcro. We haven't had any problems with it sliding around with the mat just sitting there. It's kind of held in place at the front with the overlapping carpet on the seatback (which you need to do unless you want a gap when you fold the seats)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

What model year are your Vibe/Matrix? I looked at a few used ones and I don't recall seeing those tracks in the cargo area/seat backs. I like them and wish my Honda Fit had them.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

NateHawk said:


> What model year are your Vibe/Matrix? I looked at a few used ones and I don't recall seeing those tracks in the cargo area/seat backs. I like them and wish my Honda Fit had them.


2007 here but I think they've had thm for 3-4 years now!


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

PissedOffCil said:


> 2007 here but I think they've had thm for 3-4 years now!


Yup, my brother's Vibe is a '03 model.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I like the angled fork mounts. Space saving! I wouldn't have thought about that. A friend of mine had something similar in his vehicle but for just one bike. And his used a strap around the seat so it wasn't permanent.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Mine is a 2004 and has the tracks.

Used to carry them inside but started to scratch the plastic, stain fabrics and moved everything to the roof. Another con is the size of the bikes, our DH rigs don't fit inside but out HTs fit with room to spare.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Mine is a 2004 and has the tracks.
> 
> Used to carry them inside but started to scratch the plastic, stain fabrics and moved everything to the roof. Another con is the size of the bikes, our DH rigs don't fit inside but out HTs fit with room to spare.


Yes it really can damage the interior. I've got multiple scratches on the plastic and rubber marks as well (from the tires rubbing).

I'm able to fit a bike on a 6 inch fork (namely my Norco Six) and there's not too much spare place. I'd have to find a way to drop the eye rings lower if I was to transport a DH bike but it's not impossible.

I'll also be moving to a roof rack next summer since it gets annoying to remove the wheels and turn the 20mm forks to get them working on the rack. I would still use this rack for road trips (or if have to stop in a city with the bikes) since I'm pretty paranoid and don't trust the roof rack's security! You can't notice on the pictures but I'm paranoid to the point of having the rear windows tinted pure black (in fact it's 5% transparency) so that the bikes aren't easily visible from the outside.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

those are all great ideas for mounting the bike inside.
I just picked up an "04 Matrix. love the car. and for now I just stow the bike inside. and yes it can scratch the plastice easily. I just researched the roof rack system for the Matrix as I already have a Thule rack system for a BMW with a wheel on rack and a drop out mount rack. I will need to purchase the 4 towers and adapters to convert the rack to fit the Matrix.. 180 bucks, 215 or so with locks. For now, I throw a blanket on the floor, it works out pretty well . I will cover the tires next time to prevent muddy door panels. 

I have no problems at all with my road bike. it takes up about 1/3 less area and weighs 10 lbs less.


----------



## jdub71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Gonna bump this in hopes of a pic of bikes in the 3 across setup.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

you'll never see them because they won't fit


----------



## jdub71 (Feb 12, 2008)

*That's Funny...*



dusthuffer said:


> you'll never see them because they won't fit


Maybe you missed this thread:thumbsup: :

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=398976


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

jdub71 said:


> Maybe you missed this thread:thumbsup: :
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=398976


thats two small adult bikes and a childs bike. That area of the Matrix, (with the driverside rear passenger seat up) is really small. it might not be worth the struggle to get three adult sized bikes into such a small space. Forget about AM bikes. but if your committed, if there is a will there may be a way. I wouldn't want to ride in the small driver side rear seat for more that a block. I tried it out last night, yuk! I try to reserve that space for my equipment bag and camelback.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I missed the bump up but still don't have a camera so you'll have to wait...


----------



## TOLOCOMan (Mar 7, 2010)

I know I'm bumping a really old thread, but I see the OP is still active on the board, and this came up while doing some research into the Matrix. 

Any chance you ever took the pictures with the bikes loaded? Or with the bikes and your camping gear? I know I would be able to get our mtn bikes anc camping gear in, but it would be nice to take the road bike along too.

Thanks, think the Matrix is becoming the leading contendor in the new car search...


----------

